# Need Advice



## zulfie (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi, 
I'm new here, looking for some help. Trying to build some furniture for my little girl's playroom and came across the attached book shelf that I would like to build. I can't seem to tell how it was made, if it has the wood carcass and then a face from, however it looks like the legs has been slotted for the shelves. Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## newinwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome to forum. I am new in woodworking too, but I think your shelf made as frame/panel construction. Just look in any woodworking book or on internet for details. it is not very difficult to build.
Ed.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It appears that the shelves are set into grooves in the vertical pieces. From the visible gap seen on the right side of the photo on top of the shelves, the three end panels could be set into a rabbet on the vertical pieces and into a groove on the shelves, so the shelves appear like they go through the ends. That's my guess.


----------



## zulfie (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks Ed and Cabinetman, I thought it was some type of panel/frame setup as well, but as Cabinetman pointed out, it looks like it goes through the vertical sides. Also, wondering if it actually does or if its just some 3/4" trim attached to the sides to give that illusion. Its crazy :smile:

Ray


----------



## bookie203 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with cabinet man. Also, they probably notched the corners on the shelves rather than putting an additional trim piece on the front, but it's hard to tell.

Edit: No, I take that back, it's probably a trim piece on the front made from 3/4" thick material like you said. you can tell by looking at the bottom shelf.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like it`s all tung and groove...frame and pannel.The styles are probably 1and1/4" square...3/4" rails where the shelves are located. The top might be doweled. You can kreg screw or dado the shelves. Looks like center dados on everything. 1/4" dados and 1/4" tennons.


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

I once made a bookshelf for a little girl.It looked like a dollhouse.Basically it was a little lower than the one pictured and had a roof on the top.Just two pieces of mdf,mitered and overhanging the bookshelf sides.I cut two squares into the sides for windows and trimed them out.Whatever you do make sure you attach an anti-tipping strap to the back so it doesn't fallover on a kid trying to climb it or something.


----------



## zulfie (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone, some really good insight, much more than I had originally. I will try to tackle this over the weekend, will let you know how it turns out. 

The next dilema will be either to spray or brush the paint 

Ray


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Zulfie

Welcome to the forum. I would guess that the shelves are set into dados, and then secured with screws and glue. The trim strips, on the outside, are probably there to hide the screws. It should be pretty strong, and fairly straight forward to build.

Gerry


----------



## zulfie (Jun 9, 2008)

*Check it out*

All,
Thanks again for all of the advice and ideas. In the end the frame and panel design was utilized for it. I finally got around to building most of it today, will need to take it apart, prime, sand and then paint and attach the trims to the sides. 

Here are a few pics...

Thanks again,
Ray


----------



## top (Mar 24, 2008)

glad it went well for you by the way what type *wood* did you use


*THE SHOP OF "TOP"*


----------



## top (Mar 24, 2008)

Xxxx


----------



## zulfie (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks Top...

I just used 3/4" MDF for the carcass and then whitewood for the frame and legs. I'm going to be painting so didn't want to use expensive hardwood for the frame. Also, I need to make 2 more of these bad boys :blink:

Ray


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks good. I'd be wary of putting any heavy books on those MDF shelves, but you can always reinforce them in the future if you need to do that. My daughter's killed several shelves by putting all her books on them, so now I'm in the process of (re)making an a-frame style shelf which gives a little more flexibility of where she puts things and has a little different character than a standard case.


----------



## LaurelLaneWoodWorks (May 12, 2008)

I have always liked using plywood with some edging for shelves. Especially if it will be painted anyway.


----------

